# ارجوكم ساعدونى



## eng-elshebly (26 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ارجوكم انا محتاج نصيحة لان مفيش اى حد اقدر اخد منه نصيحة غير حضراتكم باعتباركم متخصصين 

انا طالب بالفرقة الاولى هندسة بترول السويس وبسبب التنسيق لا يوجد امامى الا الاقسام الاتيه بالترتيب 
1- هندسة الفلزات والمواد 
2 - هندسة الجيولوجيا 
3 - هندسة المناجم 

وفى قسمم (مميز ) ب 10 الاف كل سنة وهو قسم هندسة الحفر والاستكشاف للبترول وهو لسه قسم جديد 

وامامى ايضا فرصة للتحويل الى هندسة اخرى قسم مدنى 

اركوكم انا محتار ولكن حيرتى محصورة بين 
1- الفلزات 
2- القسم المميز حفر واسكشاف البترول اللى ب 10 الاف 

ارجوكم توضيح اذا ما كان الفلزات قسم كويس ومرتابته وفرص شغله فى مصر او فى دولة عربية كويسه 

ارجوكم الافادة لان ده مستقبلى ومش باقى غير ايام على السنة الجديدة
​


----------



## ahmad.rezk (26 أغسطس 2009)

بص يا سيدي قسم فلزات كويس و فرص شغله كويسه و في مجالات كتير جدا من شركات بترول او مصانع بس من الافضل انك تاخد كورسات متخصصه في المجال اللي انت هتتخصص فيه.

(يوجد لمهندسى الفلزات كثير من المجالات للعمل فيها
ومنها على سبيل المثال:
-مجال التاكل Corrosion
-Welding
-Inspection
-casting
-Steel Industry
-Quility Control
-Laboratory Engineer

ومن اشهر المجالات الان لمهندسى الفلزات مجالى اللحام (ًWelding) والتفتيش(Inspection) 
ويلزم لهم الحصول على بعض الليفلات يعنى فى مجال التفتيش توجد دورات فى الاختبارات غير الاتلافيه مثل
Ultrasonic test(UT)1
Radiograph test (RT)2
magnetic partical test (MT)3
Liquid penetrant test (PT)4

وفى مجال اللحام ممكن لك ان تاخذ بعض الدورات والدبلومات فى اللحام مثل 
International welding ingineer(IWE)1 وتؤخذ هذه الدبلومه من معهد نمساوى يعطيها عن طريق مركز بحوث وتطوير الفلزات بالتبين
وتوجد ايضا دوره ال CSWIP 
وتوجد غيرهم الكثير من الدورات فى مجال اللحام والتفتيش) منقول....... 

اما قسم حفر و استكشاف فهو معتمد على سوق البترول بشكل اكبر من ناحيه ان لو كان السوق واقف زي الازمة الاقتصاديه الحاليه الموجوده فالشغل هيكون اصعب غير كده محدش لسه ضامن الشهاده بتاعته. بس الكورسات اللي بتتاخد فيه كويسه جدا و محدش بيسقط فيه

و نصيحتي ليك انك تدخل قسم مناجم علشان التعدين في مصر و بره مصر شادد حيله و ما بيتاثرش باي ازمات اقتصاديه علشان اي صناعه في العالم بتعتمد على التعدين بشكل اساسي من ناحيه توفير الخامات و في نفس الوقت الاعداد المتخرجه قليله جدا. 

و للمزيد من التوضيح ممكن تبعتلي ايميل او رساله خاصه فيها تساؤلاتك بالظبط و انا هجاوبك عليها ان شاء الله


----------



## eng-elshebly (27 أغسطس 2009)

الف الف شكر على الاهتمام والمعلومات


----------



## eng-elshebly (27 أغسطس 2009)

يا ريت اعرف وجهات نظر اخرى


----------



## Dead Heart (28 أغسطس 2009)

انا معاك في بترول رايح تانية و حسب الي شوفته ناس كتير حولوا من فلزات و تكرير ل جيولوجيا و السنادي هيحصل نفس الموضوع ف حاول تحط جييلوجيا في حسابتك واسال عليها 

و كل سنة و انتي طيب


----------



## eng-elshebly (28 أغسطس 2009)

وانت طيب 
وان شاء الله هشوف الموضوع ده


----------



## goodzeelaa (30 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

انا مع الاستاذ الاخ احمد رزق في كل كلمه قالها

الفلزات دلوقتي هيه افضل الاقسام الي ليها فرص عمل كتير و خاصتا مجال اللحام و التفتيش الهندسي

انا خريج تعدين و فلزات اسيوط 2006
حاصل علي iwe و الاربع ليفيلات و داخل ال سي سويب بعد العيد بامر الله 
فا الشغل موجود بس عاوز شويه صبر يا هندسه اتوكل علي الله و مش هتندم و خلي بالك هتلاقي ناس كتير بتقولك ده فلزات صعبه ديه فلزات مش عارف ايه فكك من كلام الناس و حط هدف ادامك و ان شاء الله توصلوا

Eng . sameh amin
IWE 
Painting & coating engineer
level II (UT , RT, MT , PT


----------



## eng-elshebly (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشكورين على الاهتمام بصراحة مش عارف اشكركم ازاى


----------

